# deck ID



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just picked up 2 JD mower decks. A 47" from a 317,and another,38", that I can't identify.

This is the tag:

View attachment 20803


Anyone know what model it fits ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been researching this for two days and can't find anything! Strange having a P.I.N. on it and all. You may have to contact John Deere and see what they can tell you.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Same here, Bill. I contacted JD,and they couldn't tell me,either !


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mystery solved !
Deck is a '95,and fits several models in the 200 series,and 300 series.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I was thinking that it was something like that with the 2/300 on the label, but it's odd that there seems to be no record that the PIN exists.
Well, glad you found out what it was!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Me too! I took it to the local JD dealer,Cabot Outdoors. The gal looked at it,typed in the #s ,and up popped 8 different tractors that use it !
The BEST part,is, I only paid $110 for(both) this one and a 47",and they told me this one is worth $150 & up,and the 47" is worth twice that.
I bought the 47" to make a tow - behind for the Bolens,so I'll probably put this one up for sale .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good deal... you old wheeler dealer you!
Keep us posted on the build for that tow behind. That would be cool!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Will do,Bill. Need to line up some more parts,first.


----------

